# Electric motors for HO cars



## slingshot392 (Nov 27, 2008)

Seeing that custom Dash Cobra was inspiring. What electric motors are out there from any source that could be used in an HO car? I'm having fun converting some of the old Aurora/Johnny Lightning bodies and also trying my hand at scratch building some bodies and I'm looking for some small motors so I can do some of the early Group 7 prototypes and Can Am cars.

For me, speed isn't the biggest consideration as when I get my layout together (I'm planning one that will be a combination of the Virginia International Raceway with the taste of the Targa Florio mixed in) it will mostly be for me having fun to drive on, not so much for all out racing. I will also have a train layout on the same table.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

any can ho can motor will work, tyco pro, hp7 afx makes one too but I forget what car


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

This might be something to experiment with: http://www.surplusshed.com/pages/item/m2651.html

gotta watch the shaft length, but that should be a basic 6-ohm or so motor.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

SwamperGene said:


> This might be something to experiment with: http://www.surplusshed.com/pages/item/m2651.html
> 
> gotta watch the shaft length, but that should be a basic 6-ohm or so motor.


those look like the afx an life like can motors, but the shaft looks a little short even if you move the lams


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*surplus shed motors*

those surplus shed mabuchi cans are great. 

the shaft is too short for a replacement motor in a tomy or G3, UNLESS you use a marchon pinion. for some reason the marchon pinion is really long. 

you can buy marchon pinions for $1.50 from slotcarworld in texas, or an entire chassis for less than $5. the motors in the marchon have the long shaft and work in a tomy, so you can buy a marchon chassis, put the surplus shed mabuchi in the marchon, and use the long shaft can for another project. ive done it, and it perks up the marchons quite a bit. the surplus shed can might be less than 6 ohms, but ive never measured one (lazy)


----------



## slingshot392 (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks. I was thinking of either doing something like where the guy glued the motor into the body like on that Cobra or making my own chassis. I would like to be able to get some of the prototypes and the Can Am to have the really low bodywork but I would still like to keep them compatible with the size of the T-jets.


----------

